# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Odd question on here but someone should know

## BoltActionJLA

The next truck i buy, i initially thought to put a ram air system on the truck to increase performance and engine efficiency. BUT i foresaw a problem if i put a ram air hood on the truck, water crossings....even shallow ones, become exceedingly difficult. Now i did think maybe i could get the best of both worlds here, if i throw a tarp over the hood and somehow blocked the vents would it be possible im not sure and would like some advice and ideas before i buy the new truck and put a ram air hood on it ONLY to drowned it going hunting or camping.

as an example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXq_8Fp7ICs this is a water crossing in my area and you can see the issue 

Hope someone has an idea

----------


## kyratshooter

Any time I see a situation like this I always ask,

Are they doing  that because they HAVE TOO or because they WANT TOO?

I will just about guarentee that 100 yards up or down stream there would be a better, safer place to cross.  

An off road club on a weekend run usually chooses the worst possible situation to place their vehicles in.  They are doing this to prove a point, not because their local government has not provided bridges over major waterways.

Just because you WANT to get across the creek does not mean you HAVE to get across the creek or even that you NEED to get across the creek.

----------


## welderguy

I would think for daily driving and normal wet driving conditions there would be no problem with the type of air induction you mention. But for an MPV I couldnt say, thing I would be worried about would be how much dirt would it suck up into my engine.  Im not familiar with all the new add on stuff for vehicles.

----------


## hunter63

Personnel experience with after-market 'improvements" are not worth the money....or are designed to be better at one thing, but not all conditions the vechical needs to deal with long term.

Big difference between a daily driver and 'tricked out'

If you are talking "New truck"...or "different, new to you", truck?

Only reason I bring this up, is simply warranty requirements.

----------


## Ken

Here's a possible solution:

http://www.aemintakes.com/air_bypass_valve.htm

----------


## natertot

Buy the truck and go with a snorkel kit.

----------


## tacmedic

X2 on the snorkel kit.  I do some off roading with my FJ and have condidered getting a snorkel for it but have yet to purchase one.  I figure that if I get into water high enough to get into the air intake it will also be high enough to fry most of the electrical components.  No snorkel in the world will help with a flooded computer.

----------


## BoltActionJLA

It would be new to me not new

----------


## BoltActionJLA

Ive thought of a snorkel kit but i wouldn't be offroading in those conditions enough to want to look at it as i find them an eye sore

----------


## BoltActionJLA

and this is actually a trail that leads to a spot for fishing and this is the ONLY crossing im aware of

----------


## BoltActionJLA

> Here's a possible solution:
> 
> http://www.aemintakes.com/air_bypass_valve.htm


 I thought of those my self (like how to make one) its awesome they exist, ill definitely look more into it thanks ken

----------


## Beo

Buy a snorkel kit, best solution I see, but then again I try not to drive thru water that high, just because you can doesn't mean you should, plus if it's a new vehicle and you modify it with aftermarket parts most warranties are voided, and sometimes when the dealership says it's off road capable it's not the off road we're thinking about. Just my 2¢ worth.

----------


## Batch

I would snorkel it or don't do it.

----------

